# Question regarding Wilson



## Coram Deo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a question regarding Doug Wilson.

I though I heard it was in the Auburn Theology heresy?
Has anyone else heard about this?
I have admired Wilson for years, but this is a serious charge if true..


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, one could read the respective documents and find out if they are true. Also, Guy Waters notest that there are tensions in what Wilson believes and what the rest of the FV believe. Lately, Wilson came out affirming the Active Obedience. I say, daring though it may be, we give him the benefit of the doubt in light of recent developments.


----------

